# Atlas Stratford issue



## MGP Roofing

I got called out to do a repair on a Atlas Stratford roof today, while I was on the roof I noticed it has blistered badly all over, mostly on the thicker parts. Has anyone else had this issue?
I searched the net, I see there's a lawsuit on their Chalet shingles, but not on the Stratford. I'll try to get some pics, the ones I took didn't show the problem very well.
The co. that installed the roof is out of business, so the H/O will have to deal with Atlas directly on this one. I will help him any way I can, taking samples etc if needed.
I did find this pic of a Chalet roof, which is exactly what I saw on my client's.


----------

